# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Daypack

## mikee

OK, I have just waded thru all 21 pages of the "Gear and Equipment"

I need a daypack for primarily hinting in the bush, short hunts, yada yada.

Recomendations please,

 Looked at Markor Wapati EVO and the Imparla and others. Also the Hunting and Fishing (yes I have just washed my mouth out), Seka  33l pack or something from the Hunters Element range. 
More confused than ever but looking for something which wont snag up in stuff and not too bit but not too small either
Cheers in advance

----------


## Bonecrusher

Stag Bag - Merino socks|Tramping socks|Thermal underwear|Buy online

Try one of these

----------


## scoped

Macpac all right. Stay away from stoney crap and ridgeline

----------


## mikee

Already have a Macpack Cascade 90L for big jobs but gets caught in the crap in the bush if I try to use it there

----------


## Alpinehunter0

I'm about to tell the missus I need a new day pack too....might be a bit soon yet after just purchasing a new pair of boots..... Dunno what stoney creek is like these days.... Obviously scoped don't like stoney creek, but I have used a polar fleece bag of theirs for the last 18 some years......its had a bloody hard life and is starting to get a bit thin..but still got a few hunts left in her yet....be interesting to see wat u go with..... Mate just uses an old hessian sack....turned into a pikau

----------


## Danny

For what it's worth I've just purchased a 40L hunters element. Or It may be a 45L. It's good. 
I like it. It's not bullet proof but it handles a good load for the day and more importantly the trip home from a successful day. 
I would buy again. For $230 it's good enough for me.

----------


## ebf

What bonecrusher said.

Folds up flat and fits into big pack for multi-day. Works great on it's own for day trips. Comfortable and made to last.

----------


## MSL

One planet 38litre, great harness, super simple design, very few snag points. Made from special canvas and it's made in Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SiB

Cactus. Tough as. I don't own one but its on my list......

----------


## veitnamcam

40plus bloody liters! what the fuck do you guys carry on a bush stalk?
I use a 35 for overnighters on the tops with all the long looky shooty stuff along for the ride.\

10-20liter should be ample for your gear and mine mikee :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> Cactus. Tough as. I don't own one but its on my list......


+1 for the Cactus. Miklat is where it's at.

----------


## GWH

> 40plus bloody liters! what the fuck do you guys carry on a bush stalk?
> I use a 35 for overnighters on the tops with all the long looky shooty stuff along for the ride.\
> 
> 10-20liter should be ample for your gear and mine mikee


40lt huntech for me on most of my day hunts, doesnt have to be chocker going in but can get a whole sika or red yearling in it broken down, or half a big red stag

----------


## kiwijames

> 40plus bloody liters! what the fuck do you guys carry on a bush stalk?
> I use a 35 for overnighters on the tops with all the long looky shooty stuff along for the ride.\
> 
> 10-20liter should be ample for your gear and mine mikee


Some of us like to bring more out than in Cam

----------


## sakokid

I have an early stoney creek small backpack for a day bag. It has been great. Wot I find now, is that  manufactures, try to get to techy with everything and try to out do the completion by adding stuff on you don't need. Too many buckles and straps these days for my liking. Keep it simple go macpac or one planet, good hard wearing bags, but basic. No extra belts, amo pouches, water holders, gun holders etc etc.

----------


## scoped

> Already have a Macpack Cascade 90L for big jobs but gets caught in the crap in the bush if I try to use it there


Well what are you after then a full pack or a day pack! I think macpac have a sale on this weekend possibly. Hunters element,  markhor are probably the better brands mentioned but you don't need fleece outer or gun scabbard or a mobile coffee roaster attachment!

----------


## Rushy

I have a simple 15 litre day pack that has been torn, holed and re patched but still does the biz.

----------


## Maca49

Hey you poncey buggers! What's wrong with a sugar sack and inner tube straps all held together with twine?

----------


## Rushy

> Hey you poncey buggers! What's wrong with a sugar sack and inner tube straps all held together with twine?


There you go. What a design. More uses than just a pack Maca. Twine can be used to build a shelter, three holes in sugar sack and you have another layer of clothing and the inner tube gets a fire going even when it is wet.  You should fucking patent that idea mate.

----------


## K95

Stag Bag is good.

----------


## kiwijames

> Hey you poncey buggers! What's wrong with a sugar sack and inner tube straps all held together with twine?


A shorter list would be what's right with a sugar sack

----------


## 199p

I use a stika framed pack. I find is awesome because there is no weight on my shoulders or back. It all sits on my hips and I find this keeps my posture a shit load straighter and makes climbing 10x easyer. I had a stoney creek one b4 this the 2 in 1 bum bag one and found it caught up on everything and sagged down my back with a heavy load.

----------


## mikee

> Hey you poncey buggers! What's wrong with a sugar sack and inner tube straps all held together with twine?


My only experience of one of those contraptions was once and that was enough, Full of Tahr and I needed a pair of new shoulders and back as well.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Kooza

I've tried a few, current favourite is an eberlestock x2, external frame with vented back so no sweaty back and can handle the load on the way out. Not your usual looking pack but does the job nicely.



Happy shopping.

----------


## Dundee

I use to use my zip off 10litre day pack from my "K2 Hunter pack''.   But have now gone Ridgeline.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Check out One planet gear. really robust. built to last good quality Canvas gear made in Australia.

----------


## Rushy

> I've tried a few, current favourite is an eberlestock x2, external frame with vented back so no sweaty back and can handle the load on the way out. Not your usual looking pack but does the job nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy shopping.


Welcome aboard the forum Kooza.  Great handle you have chosen.

----------


## Rushy

> I use to use my zip off 10litre day pack from my "K2 Hunter pack''.   But have now gone Ridgeline.
> Attachment 30507


That's a bit flash for a cow cocky Dundee.

----------


## RichieRich

What ever you do, buy a pack that has a tapered top.
I have a Stoney Creek 15L day pack which suits my need for day hunts and can strap onto my macpac, but when full the top protrudes up and can get caught on all sorts of stuff when im climbing through bush, usually supplejack. Which then leads to cold water running down your next. You want something that will slide underneath the branches with you.

 Just my 10c

Rr

----------


## ANTSMAN

Cactus brand made in chch. Tough gear. Probabaly the toughest out there

----------


## longrange308

eberlestock

----------


## Maca49

> There you go. What a design. More uses than just a pack Maca. Twine can be used to build a shelter, three holes in sugar sack and you have another layer of clothing and the inner tube gets a fire going even when it is wet.  You should fucking patent that idea mate.


And if the deers ugly you can put the bag over its head!!!

----------


## Maca49

> My only experience of one of those contraptions was once and that was enough, Full of Tahr and I needed a pair of new shoulders and back as well.


Harden up man!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## mcche171

I use a hunters elements elevation pack. Its ok, but wouldn't recommend or buy again. The internal frame reduces the ability to stuff the bag full. Also has a tear in the seem and it hasn't really had a hard life to be honest. 
My hunting buddy uses a badlands and he thinks its the business. I have carried it for him while he carried out a deer, and it was comfortable, easy to fill and hard wearing. 
think its this one :
Badlands Hunting Gear | 2200 - Hunting Pack Buy Now!

----------


## Shelley

Cactus if you want it to be bombproof, plus it's kiwi made so it has a feel good factor, oh and they throw in a lollipop if you order online...

----------


## Boulderman

> One planet 38litre, great harness, super simple design, very few snag points. Made from special canvas and it's made in Australia 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the Traverse? I have one of those, if it is, One Planet makes fantastic kit, and yep, great harness, comfy and robust. Not sure about you, but I find the canvas quite noisy in the bush, was planning on fashioning a fleece cover for it out of an old fleece top or something, maybe that's just going too far. Anyway, great pack.

Cactus could also be a good option as metioned, but with a similar heavy duty fabric, those too could be noisy.

----------


## Boulderman

That Swazi pack looks the goods also....

----------


## MSL

Yeah it's a 38 traverse also have the 25 zipless both great bags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

If I had to choose based on your requirements I would prob go stag bag.  closest to the huntech 40 I have

----------


## gadgetman

I'm a tight wad. I bought a couple of these a couple of years ago for around $100. Find it comfortable and have had a fair load of small game and gear in it on it under it, ....

Torlesse 35 | Equipment | Clearance | Macpac

----------


## mikee

Cheers so far for the replies and Ideas.

----------


## Pengy

@mikee. PM incoming

----------


## Carpe Diem

mines a 2 in 1 Daypack 30 L

Which hopefully Scouser will see in action this weekend. Love that I can clip in my own camelback type insert (just awesome)
The extra zip pouches on the hip belts for extra rounds, silva compass and extra batts for the gps and 2x lamps P7 and head lamp and knife. Being ex mill I've added a couple of old tussock industries  DPM ammo pouches that cover mess kit, and important shit like hutchy, survial gear food and and the likes. Just like the old days its pretty much a self contained webbing and I love it...

Top has the camel back and the cheesecloth bags for hopefully the fallen victim and a Gale carry out belt as this helps my bad back and keeps stuff low on my bum. I think its the best trade off as you can still dump gear for shorter escapades and just wear a bum bag which I always loved...

Just my 2c...

CD

----------

